# Original 1968 AC Delco radio??



## '68er (Sep 16, 2009)

*Original 1968 Delco radio??*

Can anyone tell me if this radio is an original am/fm application for a 1968 GTO? The code on the face is 7298932. Thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm going to say it's probably not. I attached a pic of mine(didn't focus well, too dark in car) and one from the Ulitmate GTO Site. They match, so I'm assuming I have an original. They're both AM only tho... Check out this thread too...
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/gto-radio-identification-11880/

For some reason the link doesn't work. 
Here's some info from the link:
I believe the Same Radio is used in the Lemans, Tempest and GTO. I have a Service Manual for my 67 and everything relating to the A-body (Lemans, Tempest and GTO) is listed as Tempest. Everything relating to the B-Body is listed as Pontiac. Here are some codes I found for 68;

7303362 68 Pontiac AM/FM~Stereo
7303302 68 Pontiac AM/FM
7303262 68 Tempest AM/FM~Stereo
7302762 68 Tempest AM/FM
7302752 68 Tempest AM

Here's a list of Delco model numbers and date codes:
http://www.wonderbarman.com/codes.html

Your code isn't listed. Although, it falls in the Buick range.........


----------



## '68er (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I have an original AM radio myself, but AM stations don't play decent songs like they did back in the day. That's why I was looking for an original AM/FM radio. 

I was aware of the previous post showing the codes, but that isn't really scientific as he got them from a repairman on the internet. I sent the repairman an email a few days ago, but no reply. I also called Delphi but they never replied. It's hard to believe there isn't one person here that has an original AM/FM radio for a 68 GTO, or at least knowledge of the codes.


----------



## Lyden07 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I've got 2 68 Lemans one for restore the other is my donor car. I've got the radio out of the car I'm restoring and don't know if it's original but the knob lettering is in white, but the other radio in the parts car is still there untouched and I now for a fact that one is original to that car cause the lettering on the knob is in black. The code I have on the radio here out of my resto-lemans in front of me reads 729 8932 just like yours on the face if I read that correctly but remember I'm not sure if it's original to the car. Guess it's time to get the other radio out of the donor car and find out!


----------



## Lyden07 (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay I've got the radio out its model number on whats left of the sticker is 7302752 which is correct for 68 lemans tempest so it may not be an original radio. Also the knobs on later years after 68 have white lettering, this one has black lettering for a tone knob if that helps.

edit: and the number on the face of the 68 radio is 7298932-3 I think that 2 in the second number of the code means it's a pontiac radio like yours, but I'm not sure!


----------



## '68er (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I discovered it wasn't a GTO radio for 1968. The code 7298932 is just the face or bezel code. That code can be found on a 1967, 1968 GTO or non-GTO radio with different part numbers. The part number is the key, which was missing on mine. The part numbers by 68greengoat are correct. The heat-sink is smaller and in the back of the radio, not larger and on the side. 

I was able to get Ebay to force a refund from the seller, so it's all good. It sstinks there are so many people just looking to make a buck. That's twice I've been "snookered", once on a '68 GTO on Ebay which was being restored when I discovered the vin tag was from another car. 

I did end up purchasing a very well documented '68 GTO from Streetside Classics. Hopefully I get to keep the real GTO engine and other parts the fake (lemans??) came with, as well as win the court case against the seller. Time will tell, but that sucka ain't getting away with it if I can help it.


----------

